# Quitting raw



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I have finally decided to stop feeding raw, I just cannot take the drama from family, friends and vets anymore.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

What? What kind of drama could you possibly be going through that would affect you that much to change the diet of YOUR own dogs??


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.

I will say that nobody will ever decide what I feed my dogs but ME. I don't care what anyone ever says to me. I know with 100% certainty that the PMR diet is the best thing I can feed my dogs (aside from whole prey).

If you're worried about finding a raw supportive vet, don't. Just find a vet you're comfortable with. If he/she asks what you feed simply tell them it's not their business. If your dogs are healthy their diet shouldn't matter to the vet.

Friends & family? I'd simply thank them for their opinion....

Best of luck...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Who cares what other people think?

My vet was super against it at first, and now he thinks it's great, he just had to see for himself.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am really new here, and I don't know you personally. But I watched your videos, and I saw you talking about how much better Lincoln looked after starting on PMR. And I saw the video of how excited he was about his dinner. In the end, you have to do what you think is right, but just think about how you felt when you made those videos, and if you won't feel at least a little bit guilty going back to kibble.

I am new to raw feeding, and there are still people in my life that don't know that is what I am feeding, including my parents. I have no idea how they will take it, but since I am not sure I have chosen not to discuss it with them. Because the bottom line is, it is NOT their business. Anyone can look at my dogs shiny, beautiful coat and see how much energy he has and see that I am doing right by him. So I will give it time and let his condition speak for itself.

Just think it through before you do it, that's all.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah well I dont feel comfortable with many vets. I prefer to tell vets I feed raw only because I dont want them to assume I am feeding kibble. Like when I got my dogs blood work done, I told the vet he is raw fed and his BUN/Creatine levels may come back higher than normal and in a dog fed raw thats normal. Either way he said dogs should be fed kibble and if his levels come back higher than what they should be on kibble we have to address that.

Same with vaccines, vets tells me I am wrong, uneducated and not caring for my animals properly when I refuse to vaccinate yearly. I have had vets tell me I am making my dog sick. I am just getting frusterated with all of it and even if I say its my dog and I choose to feed what I choose to feed they still go on about it and it never ends, its to the point I actually fear going to the vet. My family gripes to other family members how cruel I am to my dog, how I feed my dog a diet that will eventually kill him..so now every family member knows about it and they all think I am abusing my dog. None of my family members will take me out for dinner anymore, they never invite me anywhere like they used to etc etc and I have this odd feeling its because they think I treat my dog cruel. It almost seems like they dont even wish to talk to me anymore.

The only person okay with what I feed is a friend of mine and my grandmother...thats it. So it gets to me.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Yeah well I dont feel comfortable with many vets. I prefer to tell vets I feed raw only because I dont want them to assume I am feeding kibble. Like when I got my dogs blood work done, I told the vet he is raw fed and his BUN/Creatine levels may come back higher than normal and in a dog fed raw thats normal. Either way he said dogs should be fed kibble and if his levels come back higher than what they should be on kibble we have to address that.
> 
> Same with vaccines, vets tells me I am wrong, uneducated and not caring for my animals properly when I refuse to vaccinate yearly. I have had vets tell me I am making my dog sick. I am just getting frusterated with all of it and even if I say its my dog and I choose to feed what I choose to feed they still go on about it and it never ends, its to the point I actually fear going to the vet. My family gripes to other family members how cruel I am to my dog, how I feed my dog a diet that will eventually kill him..so now every family member knows about it and they all think I am abusing my dog. None of my family members will take me out for dinner anymore, they never invite me anywhere like they used to etc etc and I have this odd feeling its because they think I treat my dog cruel. It almost seems like they dont even wish to talk to me anymore.
> 
> The only person okay with what I feed is a friend of mine and my grandmother...thats it. So it gets to me.


Find a holistic vet if you can, they have ideals more on par with yours.
Trad vets often push vaccines and kibble because they make money from them.
Sad but true.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can barely afford to take my dogs to a traditional vet, the nearest holistic vet is 1.5 hours away and they want $150 for a consult...believe me if I drove and could afford it I would of been at a holistic vet waaaay before starting raw


----------



## VetStudent (Sep 22, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Yeah well I dont feel comfortable with many vets. I prefer to tell vets I feed raw only because I dont want them to assume I am feeding kibble. Like when I got my dogs blood work done, I told the vet he is raw fed and his BUN/Creatine levels may come back higher than normal and in a dog fed raw thats normal. Either way he said dogs should be fed kibble and if his levels come back higher than what they should be on kibble we have to address that.
> 
> Same with vaccines, vets tells me I am wrong, uneducated and not caring for my animals properly when I refuse to vaccinate yearly. I have had vets tell me I am making my dog sick. I am just getting frusterated with all of it and even if I say its my dog and I choose to feed what I choose to feed they still go on about it and it never ends, its to the point I actually fear going to the vet. My family gripes to other family members how cruel I am to my dog, how I feed my dog a diet that will eventually kill him..so now every family member knows about it and they all think I am abusing my dog. None of my family members will take me out for dinner anymore, they never invite me anywhere like they used to etc etc and I have this odd feeling its because they think I treat my dog cruel. It almost seems like they dont even wish to talk to me anymore.
> 
> The only person okay with what I feed is a friend of mine and my grandmother...thats it. So it gets to me.


I go to vet med school, trust me when I tell you you don't have to vaccinate every year. It is harmful and cancerous to your dog. Our vet is hollistic and refuses to vaccinate except 1 time every 3 years


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Remember, vets aren't gods, they're just people.
Often misinformed people.
Don't let them push you around, you are paying them for their services.
Ultimately, you are in control.
I completely respect people's opinions when they come into our practice.

Feeding raw is by no means abusive, my dogs are amazing on it and everyone notices.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> *you are paying them* for their services.
> 
> *you are in control.*


Can you say this again please? I think people forget it...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

A few vets I called said if they arent allowed to call the shots they wont accepts you as a client.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly with the others. I don't let anyone but me make decisions for my dogs (except maybe Jon LOL) but even if he told me to not feed raw I would tell him thank you for his concern but not let that influence my decisions. Heck, I knew it was meant to be when he told me he fed raw LOL

I'm a vet tech and my boss/vet doesn't agree with my choice to feed raw. I spend everyday almost with her and it's just come to an agreement that we don't talk about it. Our friends and family don't feed raw either and they have concerns as well. We just don't
let that sway our choices.

If someone were to tell you to eat only crap food, would you? That's basically what they're saying to you about your dog because they don't agree. Only YOU have the power to make decisions for your dog. 

Im sorry you're having a difficult time with other people. I hope they give you a break so you can do what you think is best. Good luck


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> A few vets I called said if they arent allowed to call the shots they wont accepts you as a client.


Then they don't deserve your business. Move on

It's YOUR dog, not theirs.

You pay them for advice and services. It's YOUR call which advice and services you accept and want.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> A few vets I called said if they arent allowed to call the shots they wont accepts you as a client.


I would not want to go to a vet with that attitude regardless of their attitude about raw feeding.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> A few vets I called said if they arent allowed to call the shots they wont accepts you as a client.


If I ever heard that from a vet, we would be out the door in less than a second!! What kind of Vet says this?!?!

ETA: I too saw the pics of Lincoln on raw and he looks amazing! I know to me, the health of Aspen matters more than what other people think.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I can't believe that you are letting people push you around like that! The vet works for YOU. YOU are HIS boss! My dog doesn't see the vet unless something is wrong. And at that time, diet isn't the top of the priority list. Why do you even have to discuss diet? Just take your dog in for whatever he needs and let that be that. Let your dog speak for himself as far as coat and body condition and health. 

Many vets are now coming around to the minimal vaccination protocol. The ONLY vaccination that is REQUIRED by law is rabies and that is regulated by your local and state laws. 

As for your family, I don't know what to say. Obviously they can see how far your dog has come. He used to have horrible allergies, etc. He is the picture of health now. Who can argue with that? My family doesn't understand the raw diet either. I don't get into big long discussions with them. It's MY dog and I feed him the way I think is the BEST way and that IS raw.

Why would anyone think you are abusing your dog? I don't understand that at all. I think there's got to be more to this story.......


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*vets*

I don't put alot of posts up, but I listened to everyone, my dogs are on raw, my best friend is a vet who doesn't think I'm doing the right thing. And she thinks I'm a little strange, but they have gotten over it. My dogs like what they eat better than kibble. Another vet friend of hers went back to school and now says that raw has fixed alot of her patients pet problems and believes in it. 

I'd stick with it, I am. I think it helps the dogs 100%

I just wish I had a farm now:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya know?

i understand...it's not easy swimming up stream.....it isn't...

none of my family understands, except my honey....they all think i'm killing my dogs....how can i possibly do this....some people refuse to come to my house, because it is swimming in salmonella...

my vet does not support raw feeding, but he's been told that's what they are fed and i'm not seeing him for nutritional advice.

as to vaccines?

when the postcard comes in, oops, forgot for two extra years....or whatever...

please, i know the pressure can seem unbearable, but when i look at your avatar with your buddy and the sunglasses, i know you love this dog to the point where i think you CAN take the criticism and judgments....because in your heart of hearts, you know you're right....

we all had to come to this conclusion and put a rod in our spines, stand up straight and tell the world to mind their own business....

another thing to remember.....feeding raw....most likely, you won't have very many vet visits....

don't ever let someone pull you off your stance....it's yours and you own it....it's what you believe....

i believe in you and i believe you are doing the best you can by your dog.....who is your most faithful companion...we have dominion over our pets....they have no free choice....we make choices for them...don't let others make choices for your dog..that's your job....


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

stick to your guns. The truth will set you free. It's no big deal if you are labeled as "that crazy person that lives at the top of hill". I've been there most of my life. roflmao

I have fed my dogs many different diets - and vet has stopped asking me what I feed. He examines a healthy dog with clean teeth and he is happy. I've even had the vet techs refer clients to me to talk about their dogs. The proof is in the pudding - not someone's opinion.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I understand that sometimes circumstances make raw very very very difficult. Trust me. I'm there. My girls are on kibble. 
But I would not allow others to influence you to stop feeding raw when they aren't even properly educated on the matter. They are YOUR dogs. YOU call the shots. Period. 
As for your vet, find a new one, and if need be, don't discuss diet. My vet told me I'd kill my Corgi if I put him on raw. Boy was his foot in his mouth when he saw him a few months later in tip top shape. Now, we have a don't ask don't tell policy when it comes to what I feed my pets. I use him for diagnostics, and diagnostics only. He knows better than to challenge me on nutrition. 
If you can not afford vet visits with a holistic vet, how will you afford kibble or the visits to deal with the problems that arise from kibble? I can tell you, as one who recently went from PMR to kibble, and NOT even the most expensive one by ANY means (TOTW) that it is big bucks. I fed four dogs PMR for what I am spending on two dogs on commercial food. It's insane. 


In the end, I guess do what you gotta do. But just remember that your vet works for YOU, and the word "family" has nothing to do with blood. :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Honestly, with the advent of more holistic care, most traditional vets are going to have little choice but to get on board with proper nutrition and vaccine protocols, else they will become dinosaurs.


----------



## nayers (Sep 15, 2010)

Do what's best for the dog and you...not your reputation. Maybe my family is a little different, so I will just tell you what I would expect someone to tell me..."Don't be such a puss!" Do what you want, and what will benefit the dog.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dunno, I will have to sit and think about it. If I continue to feed raw then my whole family will not talk to me..not like they did before. If I feed kibble, then the vets will stop jumping down my throat and I will stop getting constant emails from my meat adds telling me I am stupid..


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> I dunno, I will have to sit and think about it. If I continue to feed raw then my whole family will not talk to me..not like they did before. If I feed kibble, then the vets will stop jumping down my throat and I will stop getting constant emails from my meat adds telling me I am stupid..


Who cares? They're ignorance will only last a while. Trust me. Like everything else, it too shall pass.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I dunno, I will have to sit and think about it. If I continue to feed raw then my whole family will not talk to me..not like they did before. If I feed kibble, then the vets will stop jumping down my throat and I will stop getting constant emails from my meat adds telling me I am stupid..


I've seen some Craigslist ads that were worded as to not imply which way the meat is going to be served. For all they know, you could be cooking it. One of our small local shelters serves meat (I am not sure if it is raw or cooked) because some of the dogs are allergic to the ingredients in dog kibble.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

k9capture_16 said:


> I dunno, I will have to sit and think about it. If I continue to feed raw then my whole family will not talk to me..not like they did before. If I feed kibble, then the vets will stop jumping down my throat and I will stop getting constant emails from my meat adds telling me I am stupid..


I don't know, I have a hard time believing that your family will disown you because of what you feed your dog. Maybe I'm being fanatical by saying that but my dogs ARE my kids. They ARE my family. And if they do, then that's their loss. If they think that "abuse" means whiter teeth, shiney healthy coat, more energy, better overall body condition...I think they're seriously the ones with the issues not you


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

We all went through this battle. We're all still going through this battle. Every day, raw feeders alike have to battle with their vets, have to battle with their family. I know I do. I told my parents to shut the f- up, and they did. They were ALL about the "oh, you're gonna get salmonella!" They totally won't believe me that I've IMPROVED my immune system because of feeding raw. They talked down to me about how it wasn't right for my dogs. But you know what? What were dogs eating 100 years ago? I will NEVER allow anyone to tell me that I'm doing wrong by my dogs in feeding them raw food. If I were told this crap by a vet, I would tell them "You know what? It's my dog, it's my choice, and if you don't like it, I'll take my business elsewhere, thank you very much." As it is, I don't talk to my vet about raw, because I generally never have to take my dogs into the vet, and when I do, they don't ask, I don't tell.

Let me ask you this, if you had a kid, would you allow anyone to tell you that they can't have anything but candy, pizza, fast food, and all other junk foods every thought of? Would you allow your family to make that decision for you, just because they won't talk to you because of it? They're being fickle and stupid, and I don't put up with that BS. If that was my family, I'd flip them the middle finger and be on my merry way with MY dogs. And they KNOW that. I've done it to them before, and I'm not afraid to do it to them again. Amaya and Ryou are MY babies, and I KNOW they're much better off on raw than they were ever on kibble. Heck, I've probably avoided MANY trips to the vet because of raw. Amaya had diarrhea the other day. I solved it by fasting her a day and feeding her chicken backs for a few days, and now she's all peachy.

Again, I would NEVER allow anyone to EVER tell me what I should feed my animals. They are MINE.

Oh, and as for people replying to your ads? Screw them. People are f-ing stupid. F-ING STOOPID. I mean, just read my post about a reply I got to an ad in which I was trying to find a home for my old dog Kuso! People are horrible, and you should never take what they say to heart. They're just stoopid.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If only you knew my family lol. My family views dogs as outside animals that should be fed nothing except table scraps etc. Or the cheapest kibble on sale. The odd family member who actually likes dogs inside feeds nothing but one kibble (same brand same flavor) from puppy hood to adult. They dont even feed a puppy puppy food. My family believes raw food should be cooked and its for humans. I went over to my other grandmothers house one day to pick my sister up, and they all tried to perform an intervention on me because I feed raw. They even had called a vet to ask if it was bad and why. Seriously, no word of lie they pulled a stunt like this. The first time in 2 years that I actually decided to visit them..they pulled this...

I dunno maybe I will take my dogs out for a walk and think about it for a bit.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Then screw them. My family pisses me off to the utmost. My mother hates animals and won't let my dad get a dog, even though my dad wants a dog soooooo bad. My dad is a hunter, and he's sadistic about it, and it's disgusting. They criticize me horribly for all my animals. Again, I tell them to shut the f- up. I've walked out of their house numerous times because they've pissed me off. Don't let them get to you. Obviously they don't know true love and caring.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> If only you knew my family lol. My family views dogs as outside animals that should be fed nothing except table scraps etc. Or the cheapest kibble on sale.


This just doesn't quuuuuuite add up, then. If they don't care about dogs so much, then why would they disown you for what you feed? My family is a lot like this: bargain kibble, and that's it, and they are pretty indifferent to what I feed... and TRUST ME, they're all over my choices. 


I, too, have a hard time wrapping my head around this. Someone willing to disown a family member because of what they feed, when they themselves have no passion for dogs. The kind of people that keep their dogs outside, and feed ol' roy... are SO upset with you for feeding raw because it's "abuse?"

My family wasn't thrilled when we started feeding raw, but since they don't care about dogs, they didn't care. I know for me, I'm doing what I can with the situation I'm in... but if I let someone PRESSURE me into feeding kibble, and then my dog developed health issues, I'd feel SO guilty.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well it adds up because they were raised raw is bad but kibble or table scraps is okay. Plus they view a dog shouldnt eat like humans.

But anyway I will continue to feed raw as I had time to clear my mind and think about it. I dont give a rats A$$ what anyone thinks, in the end its my dog. If they think I am killing him then thats their problem. Perhaps rather then gripe all day about my choices they should research it and see for themselves :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

k9capture_16 said:


> Well it adds up because they were raised raw is bad but kibble or table scraps is okay. Plus they view a dog shouldnt eat like humans.
> 
> But anyway I will continue to feed raw as I had time to clear my mind and think about it. I dont give a rats A$$ what anyone thinks, in the end its my dog. If they think I am killing him then thats their problem. Perhaps rather then gripe all day about my choices they should research it and see for themselves :biggrin:


Now that's more like it!!! :wink:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

Before you make a final decision, please go back and read your entry in Success Stories. I remember reading it the day you posted it because my Dallas has the same red spot on his chest. I'm about 6 weeks into raw feeding and he's looking better but it hasn't completely gone yet; however, I was inspired by your success with Lincoln. Please don't let anyone bully you into a decision that you wouldn't have made without being pressured into it. If you let them do it now they'll do it in other aspects of your life. I too have to wonder though, if they don't like animals, what do they care what you feed Lincoln. I think maybe it's a power struggle, and you know some people just enjoy bullying others. I guess I'm just too stubborn - if somebody tries to manipulate me to get me to do what they think I should, then that's the absolute last thing I'm going to do. Maybe the pressure is just getting to you today. Just remember, whether you feed raw or kibble should be your decision, Lincoln is your dog (and he is beautiful by the way), not theirs.

Edit: Just saw your post on your decision - I'm proud!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well my family has never really agreed with any of my methods. The only thing they changed my mind about was training. I used to use prongs and zappers because its how I was taught by a trainer. Now I use vibration collars and martindale collars because they are more humane..and clickers. So thats the ONLY thing they were good for. 

I dont care what any vet says, they dont like oh well. If my family or vet cannot see the massive improvement my dog has made since ditching kibble...then they need to get their eyes checked. If it damages my relationship with them so its now not there period..meh. I am not missing anything.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so happy to hear your going to stick with it. That's awesome. :smile:

Like everyone has said, they are YOUR dogs and you make the decisions about what you feed, when you feed, how you feed. 

I switched to raw knowing that I would get some weird looks, weird emails, people telling me I was wrong, going to kill my dogs, vets who didn't like it, etc.....and I thought "well, who the hell cares??!" I am in control of my dogs and I am doing what I KNOW is the absolute best for me and my dogs. So there! :tongue:

When you need support come here! We are all here to encourage you and help you. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I just have one question for you, why do you take your dog to vets so often anyway? I maybe have to go now once every three years for the rabies shot, I don't do the annual vaccines and since I have been feeding the raw diet I don't have to run to the vet every week like I use to with my first born because of diahrrea issues. My vet knows I feed a raw diet but we don't talk about it further.

Unless an emergency situation comes up I don't need to go to the vet. So I'm just curious!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

Between what I've read here & from you on other forums I must say you have the worst luck with people criticizing you for feeding raw...From your family to the vet to friends of friends to complete strangers that only "know" you feed raw because they recognized your dogs name from someone at the vet talking about him...I, in 3 yrs. of feeding raw, have never had one person give me the kind of flack that you get on a weekly basis...That is so odd...You must have a "kick me" sign pasted to your backside!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^Hmmmm. Not so sure I particularly like the tone of your message. I assume you two know eachother and that she will pick up on the humor in this?


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> ^^^Hmmmm. Not so sure I particularly like the tone of your message. I assume you two know eachother and that she will pick up on the humor in this?


Oh I know her & this is just my observations that it is so wierd this is always happening to her...& yes, the note on the backside comment was in jest.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah ok. Just making sure because newbs generally don't have that type of attitude towards member on here unless they are friends elsewhere :wink: 

I figure there's no reason to kick her while she's down, but if she knows you're just joking that's good.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes GypsyJazmine, I guess I do have a sign on my backside. It gets me down from time to time, but most of the time I ignore it. I cant help if the majority of people dislike I feed raw and I wont lie about it either. But I have decided to feed raw despite what others have to say..live and learn I guess


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think each person has a different situation to deal with. More people get more heat from others about it and vice versa. The best thing you can do is get a good support system that is here for you every step of the way :biggrin:


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Yes GypsyJazmine, I guess I do have a sign on my backside. It gets me down from time to time, but most of the time I ignore it. I cant help if the majority of people dislike I feed raw and I wont lie about it either. But I have decided to feed raw despite what others have to say..live and learn I guess


I am glad you decided to stick with raw!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad I am sticking to raw too, thanks to the wonderful people on this forum who helped me


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Well it adds up because they were raised raw is bad but kibble or table scraps is okay. Plus they view a dog shouldnt eat like humans.
> 
> But anyway I will continue to feed raw as I had time to clear my mind and think about it. I dont give a rats A$$ what anyone thinks, in the end its my dog. If they think I am killing him then thats their problem. Perhaps rather then gripe all day about my choices they should research it and see for themselves :biggrin:


be proud. for today you made an adult decision and stood by it.

i am proud and honoured to have witnessed this from you. 

defender of your friend.....and you stood up for your beliefs.


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't post often, but its good to hear you're sticking with raw.

And just wanted to add something on the vet a support front. 
First vets are a service industry. If you don't like one, find another one. I live not to far from you, in Ontario. And I've run into (and worked ) some very anti-raw vets. But when it comes down to it, its my money. My new vet, whom I love, I basically interviewed. My first appt with her, I laid all my views on the table - raw feeding, limited vaccine, no heartworm meds - and do you know what she said? She said 'it sounds like you've done your research, and I agree with your pet's health care plan'. Since then the only things she's ever said regarding raw is: "raw fed animals tend to maintain a much leaner physique and stay healthier", "remember to rotate your protein sources" and when we did bloodwork for one of our animals last year, "don't worry if any elevated levels for BUN or Creatinine come back, they tend to be higher in raw fed pets".
And get this, she sells Medi-cal and SD in her office. But she respects my decisions. And I pay her. Period.

Plus raw although not the standard yet - it is becoming more popular. Have you been into Bark & Fitz? They carry are promote raw. And there are two pet stores within 10 minutes that are raw exclusive pet stores. 

Regardless its good to hear you're sticking with raw. There is a big raw feeding community where I live and there is a ton of support on forums like this. You are 100% doing the right thing for your dog. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

List said:


> I don't post often, but its good to hear you're sticking with raw.
> 
> And just wanted to add something on the vet a support front.
> First vets are a service industry. If you don't like one, find another one. I live not to far from you, in Ontario. And I've run into (and worked ) some very anti-raw vets. But when it comes down to it, its my money. My new vet, whom I love, I basically interviewed. My first appt with her, I laid all my views on the table - raw feeding, limited vaccine, no heartworm meds - and do you know what she said? She said 'it sounds like you've done your research, and I agree with your pet's health care plan'. Since then the only things she's ever said regarding raw is: "raw fed animals tend to maintain a much leaner physique and stay healthier", "remember to rotate your protein sources" and when we did bloodwork for one of our animals last year, "don't worry if any elevated levels for BUN or Creatinine come back, they tend to be higher in raw fed pets".
> ...


well said and this is how it's done....

one owner at a time.

i was brought here out of the cold by a member of this forum.....and i have a place where my views are supported and everyone is on a similar page....

all warm and fuzzy


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

nayers said:


> *Do what's best for the dog and you...not your reputation.* Maybe my family is a little different, so I will just tell you what I would expect someone to tell me..."Don't be such a puss!" *Do what you want, and what will benefit the dog.*


I could not agree more!


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't read through all responses but I have seen they all have in common encouragement. 

I had my vet visit today and while my vet isn't crazy about the raw (his only reason being careful with bacteria shedding with children in the home) he had no problem at all about the diet if fed correctly. He kept repeating over and overy again "shiney, so shiney" while petting my boy and complimented his almost 4 year old perfect teeth and gums. They are out there, you just have to do the leg work and find one. Another one I saw a couple weeks ago on a personal level also had no problems with it and was eager to ask questions to which I was delighted to answer to the best of my ability. My dogs health and condition speaks for itself. 

This also goes for over vaccinating. My vet has always suggested yearly vaccines and has only last year started changing his views. At first he wanted to compromise and offer to give the vaccines when we did the rabies as required by law so they were only getting their shots every 3 years. I just simply told him that my preference would be to only do the rabies as required by law and the bordetella since we are active around other dogs. Thankfully he respects my informed decisions that I make regarding my pets. It is obvioius that I care about them and want the best for them, not only trying to save the few bucks that these extra shots are going to cost me compared to the cost of the visit anyways. 

There is nothing wrong with calling around to vets office and interviewing them to see which vet will respect your decisions. The 2 mentioned above are not holistic vets at all. 

As far as the family, talk to them like you respect their opinion (whether or not we know they are wrong). Tell them respectfully that you appreciate their concern for your dogs health and that you have thought long and hard and researched extensively to come to the conclusion that this is the diet that you feel is in the best interest of your dog. Let them know that this was not a decision you came to lightly.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I dunno, I will have to sit and think about it. If I continue to feed raw then my whole family will not talk to me..not like they did before. If I feed kibble, then the vets will stop jumping down my throat and I will stop getting constant emails from my meat adds telling me I am stupid..


sounds like u dont care about ur dog. i may sound like a hypocrite for saying this since idont feed raw. but screw ur family and ur vets u already switched ur dog to pmr and have noticed amazing changes, if u put ur dog back on an inferior diet now just so people stop yelling at you that shows how much u care for ur dog. stand up and tell them u know what you're doing. if u dont stand up to people their minds will never change,and raw will never be more known.human doctors, vets, families they are all the same. stand up and dont let them push you around.

and dont you dare take your dog off raw1

good luck and sorry if harsh. i know u care for ur dog but i gotta give u tough love.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm new here but have been reading through the posts and I'd like to make a couple of comments should you ever feel down and consider switching back to that horrid kibble.

First of all, neither your family nor your vet respects you. That is the main problem. From what you've said, your family doesn't seem to care much about dogs nor understand them AT. ALL. So why would they even care what you do about your dogs? They do not respect you. They don't respect your decisions, they don't respect your opinion, they don't respect your research. To do an intervention like that is them trying to control you and I would assume that you're an adult and don't live at home so why are they still trying to control you like you're a child? 

If you ever think of switching over again, ask yourself why are you bothering to listen to these people when they do not have the decency to listen to you and respect what you say?

Second, who is going to be there when your dogs are older and nearing the end of their lives? Is it going to be your family or is it going to be you? I don't know if you're like me but when a pet is starting to go, while I'm upset about it, I look back and think, "Did I do the best I knew how to do for my pet? Did I give my pet the best life I knew how to give? Did I do everything in my power and knowledge to ensure they had a happy, healthy life?" If I can answer, "yes" to these questions, it helps with the grief.

Why on earth would I want to be looking at my dog or cat who is nearing the end of their life and look back with regret? You will end up kicking yourself if your dog comes down with a disease or illness because you will question if it was because of going back to kibble. You will be angry with yourself, you will be angry with the vet, you will be angry with your family. Not a good scene.

As others have said, these are your dogs. You do what you know is right for them. I certainly would not listen to anyone telling me a thing about dogs if they actually believe dogs should be outside, alone, away from the pack, only eating kibble. 

I have to listen to my co-workers tell me that feeding raw is dangerous and that "we have domesticated dogs so much they are nothing like wolves anymore and will get e-coli, salmonella, worms..." and that I "do not care" about my dogs because I don't cook their food. 

I've even had strangers in the grocery store line say rude things to me about it. I had been putting my things on the belt and the cashier noticed all the meat. She asked me what I was making and I told her it was for the dogs. She asked me how I made the meat, was it a stew, soup, what? I told her I fed them the meat raw. The person in line in front of me said, I kid you not, with a sneer to boot, "I'd cook it but then I actually love my dog."

My reaction to people like that? In the south we have a saying, "Bless your heart, you just don't know any better." Let me tell you, "Bless your heart" is the very kind, southern way of telling someone to go jump off a cliff.

You know that what you're doing is right for your dog(s) and if others cannot accept that and want to give you the hard time that your family and vet are giving you? Get a new vet and maybe let the family alone to pick up a new target. 

Your dog depends on you, don't let him/her down.

Oh and by the way, I will tell anyone who asks me what I feed my dog that I feed raw meat and bones. As has been said, the evidence is your dog. If they want to open their pie holes and complain about it, I don't care. If they want to listen with an open mind, I'll talk all day long. But I will not be "shamed" or silenced or scared to tell anyone and everyone exactly, precisely what I feed them because I know it's right.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I have had time to think about it. Last night my one Aunt on the other side of the family was on facebook, I guess because shes friends with another family member my privacy settings were set to speak to friends of friends as well. Shes on there hinting to me on someones "Please dont let your dogs wander" that they should also spay/neuter, not feed raw bones and take care of their pet . So of course I couldnt shut my mouth and I replied in about 2 pages long saying long story short "you have a lot of nerve to tell me to spay/neuter, not feed bones etc. You bred you mystery mutt to another mystery mutt, sold the puppies for $400 without vet care. Your animals arent fixed, you feed kibbles and bits, dont take them into the vet for anything. Your one dog is so fat, overdue on all vaccines, not on HW medication, you dont walk your dogs...perhaps the SPCA you adopted him from a few years back would love to know the condition the dog is in now. I go my dogs are taken to the vet, fed great food, walked and on HW meds. My dog is fixed, and even if he wasnt I wouldnt breed him. You have 4 dogs, a million cats because you have to replace the ones that got hit by a car constantly and 2 kids, you live off child support and beg for money from family. I have a reason to be living off support from the Government..yours is just lazy. I wouldnt let my 12 year old child get a full body tattoo...maybe family and children service would like to know about that. , grow up, stop finding things to fight about because I have forgotton about you for years now, you dont matter to me and the only reason you replied to my post in the first place which wasnt even directed at you was because you feel guilty you cant take care of your animals like me :biggrin:...Dont reply to this please because I took 5 minutes out of my dog to type this to a complete waiste of time. I refuse to waiste anymore."

Oh see I dont have issues telling someone rudely where to go LOL. I wont call anyone on her because its not worth my time. Let someone else do it. There is way more going on that sparked this reply but I decided to just leave the dog part in. So as you can all see I could care less. My privacy settings have been changed to friends only can view things or reply. Now, I am off to find room in my freezer for a huge free meat delivery


----------

